
Facebook blocks false ads from protesting California gubernatorial candidate - fooey
https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/29/tech/facebook-california-candidate-false-ads/
======
paul7986
I dont get those who are going after Facebook for this yet they are not going
after television stations. They for decades and decades have run any and all
political ads; truth or fiction.

How is Facebook stance any different then TV, radio and or print industry's
stance?

~~~
ratsmack
I think it's time to consider Facebook as a publisher like the NYT, WaPo and
broadcast media, then they would have to follow the same rules.

~~~
paul7986
How are they a publisher in this instance? They are not creating/publishing
their own content. The NY Times publishes their own content and just like TV,
other Internet services/sites and radio broadcasts paid ads. None of them have
or ever will verify the veracity of each ad's content.

Im just curious how Facebook is different then TV, radio, print and all other
Internet services? No one has answered this question.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
> They are not creating/publishing their own content.

I thought by their TOS anything you post _is_ theirs?

